
Gopherpedia: The Gopher Interface to Wikipedia - vmorgulis
http://gopher.floodgap.com/gopher/gw?a=gopher%3A%2F%2Fgopherpedia.com%2F
======
vmorgulis
GitHub:
[https://github.com/muffinista/gopher2000](https://github.com/muffinista/gopher2000)

From a previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12280749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12280749)

------
fsiefken
Is there a way to access the other language versions of wikipedia with it? I
would like to give my children access to the dutch or simple english wikipedia
versions.

~~~
bartbes
Looks like it only supports the english wikipedia:
[https://github.com/muffinista/gopherpedia.com/blob/master/fe...](https://github.com/muffinista/gopherpedia.com/blob/master/fetcher.rb#L41)

~~~
ThinkingGuy
Also, it doesn't appear to handle non-Roman characters. From the Wikipeida
article on Tokyo: "(, ), officially , is one of the 47 prefectures of
Japan..." Or is this a limitation of my Gopher client?

------
anthk
Interesting. I get interested into something, (even legacy stuff) then
everyone is in.

Maybe is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floodgate_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floodgate_effect)

But there was a _concise_ term about that.

~~~
klez
I believe you're thinking of the Baader-Meinhof phenomenon. The one where you
discover about somenthing and then start to see it everywhere.

~~~
eudox
The frequency illusion is indeed real but there has been a definite uptick in
posts about Gopher here.

------
PieterH
Well, that was fun for aboit half an hour, then my brain was all "so why are
we parsing fixed space fonts again? Did I miss some memo?"

Would be a lot nicer with normal presentation. The menu structure works pretty
well on a mobile phone. Don't miss the pictures at all. 6/10 would play with
again.

~~~
petecox
gopher clients in the early 90s typically ran on a unix terminal with mono-
spaced fonts, whose style this web interface is mimicking.

------
ddmf
Oh, brings back memories. gopher wiretap.spies.com was always my go to gopher
site.

